

US Robotics still selling 56k modem for $90 - henning
http://www.usr.com/products/modem/modem-product.asp?sku=USR5686G&adv=homepage

======
Alienz
Don't assume modem = Internet. If you want to make your computer send &
receive fax, you need to have one.

------
amdev
These things are still used in legacy systems on farms and such.

------
wmf
And the Courier is $265 (but it's still being made).

------
michaelcampbell
Ah, USR. Fond memories of v.92.

